# Over 40 - Egg donation treatment in Czech Republic



## love for louie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, very new to this site, but I have booked a date with Reprofit for egg donation IVF and have been given the list of medication which I need to obtain a prescription for in this country. Own doctor did not look supportive when discussed with her but have been asked to provide full list of requirements - which is being sent to me. Not having had IVF outside the UK before, not sure how it all works. Anyone else done this? And if so, has it been with support of doctor or IVF clinic?


----------



## wannabemomagain (May 13, 2011)

Hi Love for louie and welcome,
Try searching the posting site for Gennet Clinic in Prague ... 2011 most of us that have be going to Czech post there. We mostly have been to Gennet but there are some girls at Reprofit too.Are you going down to Reprofit first or starting your protocol in the uk? It's a little back and forth for all of us to find a doctor that will support you. I'm not in the UK so I wouldn't know any doctors there but a lot of the others are. If you ask and give a general where abouts of you location maybe someone will be able to tell you where to find a supportive doctor. Good luck and baby dust

T


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Louie,

there is loads of info on the Reprofit threads and loads of us have been or are going there.

Cozy


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

when you say your own doctor do you mean your GP? In which case, pretty unlikely that they will help - although not impossible. Some do but the majority will not prescribe fertility meds on the NHS for private tx (be that in the UK or abroad)

what most people do is simply get the emailed prescription from Reprofit and get it filled at a pharmacy which accepts foreign scripts - there are several listed on the sticky thread on Czech board. I always used Rigchem in Shadwell, East London as I could get there to collect - they will post out to you also though
if you have not had a script from Reprofit, simply request one and it should not be a problem

alternatively Reprofit's pharmacy will post the meds to you from Czech - can be around same price as UK once postage included so worth asking

you can probably get a UK IVF clinic on board to support but in my opinion that adds unnecessary £££s to the tx - they charge v high prices for 'co-ordinating' with an overseas clinic when you don't really need them. as said, scripts can be filled by several pharmacies or meds sent over from Czech. Then for scans you can go to any private ultrasound clinic (if you are in London then The Birth Co on Harley St are good and well used to faxing reports to Czech)

if you need a depot shot (downregging injection) that's the one you may need help with - some ladies do them themselves but generally better to get nurse/clinic to do. also pharmacies don't keep in stock and it has to be taken on a specific day so make sure you order in advance

if you post on the Reprofit thread and/or Czech board am sure you'll get lots of help and advice
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

Juts thought I'd add you a link to the Reprofit threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

very best of luck

VEC X


----------

